# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Libi sulmohet konsullata , vritet Ambasadori amerikan

## MaDaBeR

*Libi sulmohet konsullata , vritet Ambasadori amerikan*

Një sulm i pa pritur me raketë i ka marë jetën ambasadorit amerikan në Libi. Siç raportojnë mediat ambasadori amerikan Kristofer Stivens është nje nga katër personat, që u vranë nga sulmi me raketa mbi konsullatën në Bengazi të Libisë. Persona të armatosur sulmuan konsullatën amerikane në qytetin lindor të Bengazit në Libi dhe i vunë  flakën ndërtesës, duke vrarë një pjesëtar të personelit amerikan Sulmi erdhi pas protestave te dhunshme, kur u sulmua edhe ambasadës amerikane në Kajro. Mendohet se shkak për këtë sulm u bë shfaqja e nje filmi qe sipas protestuesve fyente profetin Muhamed.

_Mapo_

----------


## Darius

Kjo eshte nje pamje nga sulmi mbi ambasaden



Ne po te njejten dite, nje grup demonstruesish ne Kajro, sulmuan ambasaden amerikane duke arritur te grisin flamurin amerikan duke e zevendesuar ate me nje flamur te zi islamik. Deri tani nuk dihet nese dy sulmet kane lidhje ose jo me njera tjetren por mendohet qe arsyeja te jete e njejte, pra filmi ku sipas demonstruesve ofendohet profeti i tyre Muhamed. Filmi eshte bere nga minoriteti kristian egjyptian i merguar ne Shtetet e Bashkuara. Sulmi cuditerisht ndodh pikerisht ne 11 vjetorin e sulmit mbi World Trade Centre ne New York

Pamja e meposhtme eshte nga sulmi ne ambasaden amerikane ne Kajro

----------


## MaDaBeR

Po e lexova dhe une kete lajmin e filmit si ne median Shqiptare ashtu dhe ne median e huaj. Sipas gazetareve mendohet qe te dy sulmet te kene patur te njejtin qellim, por nuk dihet ende nese kane patur lidhje me njeri-tjetrin organizatoret e te dy sulmeve.

----------


## Darius

Ketu me poshte eshte nje trailer nga filmi qe mendohet se ofendon figuren e profetit te myslimaneve.

----------


## Darius

Sipas nje tjeter informacioni, producenti i filmit nuk eshte egjyptian por nje cifut i quajtur Sam Bacile. E vetmja pjesmarrje e egjyptianeve ne film eshte dublimi ne arabisht i nje emigranti egjyptian me banim ne Amerike. Cifuti Bacile eshte financuar nga 100 cifut te tjere per prodhimin prej 5 milion dollaresh te filmit dhe shprehet se ka nder mend dhe 200 ore te tjera filmike me te njejtin subjekt. Filmi eshte i kategorise B, shume i dobet si nga aktrimi ashtu dhe realizimi. Pjese nga artikulli ne origjinal:




> Bacile, a California real estate developer in his fifties who identifies himself as an Israeli Jew, said he believes the movie will help his native land by exposing Islam's flaws to the world. " Islam is a cancer, period," he repeatedly said in a solemn, accented tone. 
> 
> The two-hour movie, "Innocence of Muslims," cost $5 million to make and was financed with the help of more than 100 Jewish donors, said Bacile, who wrote and directed it. 
> 
> The film claims Muhammad was a fraud. An English-language 13-minute trailer on YouTube shows an amateur cast performing a wooden dialogue of insults disguised as revelations about Muhammad, whose obedient followers are presented as a cadre of goons. 
> 
> It depicts Muhammad as a feckless philanderer who approved of child sexual abuse, among other overtly insulting claims that have caused outrage.


Lidhja origjinale e lajmit: *Israeli filmmaker in hiding after anti-Islam movie sparks deadly Libya, Egypt protests*

----------


## Sayan2003

> The movie was made by Sam Bacile, an Israeli-American real-estate developer, according to the Wall Street Journal.
> Bacile -- who wrote, directed and produced the film -- said he wanted to showcase his view of Islam as a hateful religion, the Journal reported, citing a telephone interview with him.
> Bacile, 52, told the newspaper that to make the film, he had raised $5 million from about 100 Jewish donors, who he declined to identify. He said he made the two-hour movie over a three-month period last year in California, using about 60 actors and 45 crew members, the Journal reported.
> CNN


Filmi nuk eshte bere nga nje grup te krishteresh Egjyptiane por nga nje  Amerikano-izraelit.
Per te realizuar kete film thote producenti Bacile na u desh 5 milione dollare shtese te cilen e siguruam nga 100 donatore cifute.

Filmi ne fjale ka shkaktuar irritime pa mase ne boten islame pasi ky film e paraqet profetin Muhamed si pedofil, kurvar dhe vrases.

----------


## ATMAN

Kajro-(IRIB) Liga Arabe ka dënuar filmin e prodhuar në Amerikë, ku ofendohet profeti i nderuar i Islamit (savs).

Ahmed Ben Heli, zv/sekretari i përgjithshëm i LA në një konferencë për shtyp tha: Prodhimi i këtyre filmave ku ofendohet profeti i nderuar i Islamit, janë filma provokues dhe të dënueshëm. Respektimi i personaliteteve dhe simboleve fetare është një prej parimeve bazë të përcaktuar në dispozitat e OKB, theksoi ndër të tjera z. Heli.

----------


## Darius

Sapo e thashe ne shkrimin siper teje qe nuk ishin egjyptianet por nje cifut dhe numri i donatoreve nuk eshte 50 por 100.

----------


## Sayan2003

> Sapo e thashe ne shkrimin siper teje qe nuk ishin egjyptianet por nje cifut dhe numri i donatoreve nuk eshte 50 por 100.


Gabim shtypi .....

----------


## ATMAN

Ketu Keni Nje Foto Ku Tregohet Libia Para Dhe Pas Luftes Qe U Shkaktua Nga Ana E Perendimit Per Te Vjedhur Naften dhe gazin E Popullit Libian

----------


## Darius

Qeveria amerikane reagon menjehere duke derguar nje trup speciale marinsash prej 50 veta ne mbrojtje te ambasades se saj ne Benghazi. Po ashtu, presidenti Obama urdheroi rritjen e sigurise ne gjithe selite diplomatike amerikane neper bote. 




> WASHINGTON — The United States is deploying a US Marine anti-terrorism team to Libya to bolster security after a deadly attack on the American consulate in Benghazi, a US defense official said Wednesday.
> "The Marines are sending a FAST (Fleet Antiterrorism Security Team) team to Libya," the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told AFP.
> 
> President Barack Obama quickly ordered increased security at US diplomatic posts around the world...

----------


## medaur

> Qeveria amerikane reagon menjehere duke derguar nje trup speciale marinsash prej 50 veta ne mbrojtje te ambasades se saj ne Benghazi. Po ashtu, presidenti Obama urdheroi rritjen e sigurise ne gjithe selite diplomatike amerikane neper bote.


Sa mire ja ben kta jevgjit e libise aq po me behet qehfi se vete i ndihmuan ,dihet qe bukpermbysurit bukepermbysur mbeten ne gjithe boten ,ne e dime mire kete

----------


## illyrian rex

Izraeli ja futi keq Amerikes, serish.

I kane marrdheniet te zbehura keto dite. Obama e refuzoi nje takim me kryeministrin Izraelit, me arsyetimin se protokoli, ne kete kohe, nuk i mundeson takime te paplanifikuara.

----------


## illyrian rex

Fotot e ambasadorit:

Nese i konsideroni si te papershtatshme, mund ti largoni.

http://www.telegrafi.com/fo/2010/benga5.jpg

http://www.telegrafi.com/fo/2010/benga3.jpg

http://www.telegrafi.com/fo/2010/benga4.jpg

----------


## murik

Keta duan Kadafin. Gjynah burre i mire ishte qeni..

----------


## EuroStar1

Nuk e di se c'dreqin kane qe kruhen me kuran e muhamed kur kan pasur pervoja te hidhura dhe me pare. Duhet nxjerre nje ligj nderkombtar ku te ndalohen rreptesisht filmat apo foto o cfardo qofshin me permbajtje qe prekin ndjenja  fetare , kombetare etj

----------


## Qyfyre

> Nuk e di se c'dreqin kane qe kruhen me kuran e muhamed kur kan pasur pervoja te hidhura dhe me pare. Duhet nxjerre nje ligj nderkombtar ku te ndalohen rreptesisht filmat apo foto o cfardo qofshin me permbajtje qe prekin ndjenja  fetare , kombetare etj


Ai qe ka bere filmin s'ka patur pasoja. Pasojat i kishte njeri pa lidhje qe ka mundsi se ka pasur idene qe filmi ekzistonte.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ai qe ka bere filmin s'ka patur pasoja. Pasojat i kishte njeri pa lidhje qe ka mundsi se ka pasur idene qe filmi ekzistonte.


Prandaj thash edhe une qe duhet nxjerrur ligj qe ti ndaloje keto provokime apo cfardo provokimi qe krijon te tilla reagime te dhunshme

----------


## Qyfyre

> Prandaj thash edhe une qe duhet nxjerrur ligj qe ti ndaloje keto provokime apo cfardo provokimi qe krijon te tilla reagime te dhunshme


Po ligj ka dhe qe ndalohen vrasjet, po ja qe ndodhin. Pastaj nese behen ligje te tilla do futen aty ca ka qef cdo grupin e cdo shtet. Ateistet myslimanet krishteret ata te scientology etj etj. Gjera qe s'behen.

----------


## cincinati5

> Nuk e di se c'dreqin kane qe kruhen me kuran e muhamed kur kan pasur pervoja te hidhura dhe me pare. Duhet nxjerre nje ligj nderkombtar ku te ndalohen rreptesisht filmat apo foto o cfardo qofshin me permbajtje qe prekin ndjenja  fetare , kombetare etj


 I DREJT MENDIMI YT O MAC...Provokime te tilla kan sjell dhune ,dhe e kan paguar me shum qytetaret  amerikan te cilet skan ndoj lidhje me kto lloj provokimesh hebrejsh..

----------

